# Acorn's Palace



## Lady Sol

Finally all the pieces I ordered from Ebay have arrived and over the last couple of weeks I've got the hamster palace set up:









It's constructed from 6 Habitrail Ovo Pods, 2 Habitrail Mini Main Units, 4 Habitrail Ovo Transport Units, 1 Habitrail Mini Maze, 3 Habitrail Ovo Dens, 2 Habitrail lookout towers, 1 habitrail loft (safari style), 1 Habitrail Maze (old style) and tons of tubing.

It's taken Acorn about 10 days, but he's now happily switching between the varius levels. He's figured out how to go down the mini tubes, but still goes up in the Ovo tubes.

He was being really sweet last night. He actually stayed still loads for stroking and I got some proper hamster cuddles in. He still won't let me pick him up, but is much more comfortable now when he suddenly finds himself on my hands.

New pictures of the little robo:


----------



## simplysardonic

Wow that is totally space age!


----------



## nickylowe40

that is fantastic! one happy little hamster. well done you


----------



## Tammy0407

Thats awesome! Nightmare to clean out lol!


----------



## Akai-Chan

Wow, I'm impressed  That looks like something wonderfully Steampunk. Needs more brass and glowy green lights 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Flissy

Woww thats so cool 

It hurts my eyes to look at though lol


----------



## happysaz133

Wow that's amazing, he's a very lucky hamham


----------



## ashleighhhhh

wow! that looks amazing! Please let us know how long it will take to clean, I am very curious


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> wow! that looks amazing! Please let us know how long it will take to clean, I am very curious


I'm dreading cleaning Sausage's cage properly and its nowhere near as big!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> I'm dreading cleaning Sausage's cage properly and its nowhere near as big!!


Hah, yes I've seen Sausage's cage, it has no where near as many tubes, I don't think I'd have patience for all of that, Thats why I'm settling for a simple Hamster Heaven  But good for them, making their hamster a little palace


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> Hah, yes I've seen Sausage's cage, it has no where near as many tubes, I don't think I'd have patience for all of that, Thats why I'm settling for a simple Hamster Heaven  But good for them, making their hamster a little palace


yeah lol the tubes are the worst bit!! I especially hate putting them back together as I worry that I will crack them!

Sausage's cage is just annoying because its in 3 bits, but compared to this one its a doddle


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> yeah lol the tubes are the worst bit!! I especially hate putting them back together as I worry that I will crack them!
> 
> Sausage's cage is just annoying because its in 3 bits, but compared to this one its a doddle


Hah, yes, but I'm sure thats Sausage absolutely loves you for giving him such a huge cage


----------



## Flissy

ashleighhhhh said:


> Hah, yes, but I'm sure thats Sausage absolutely loves you for giving him such a huge cage


Even though he still chooses to sleep in the tiny Rotastak cage... lol


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Flissy said:


> Even though he still chooses to sleep in the tiny Rotastak cage... lol


Hahaa, well at least you can forgive him because he is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## zany_toon

I love your cage! Just one question, has your hammie asked to speak to your leader yet or threatened to destroy any cities? :lol:


----------



## vet-2-b

:yikes: : wow that is cool i would not like to be the that cleans it out lol


----------



## Lady Sol

Thanks for the comments 

Cleaning isn't so bad if you do it in situ. The worse thing is if you want to rearrange the layout. If I just want to clean it, I put Acorn in his playpen (once I've caught him :laugh. Disconnect one section or tube, wash in hot water and fairy liquid, dry on a tea towel, disinfect, redry and reconnect. 

The puzzle really comes when it's all in bits. it's like a giant jigsaw puzzle without a picture . As it's a mixture of Habitrail Ovo, Habitrail Mini, Habitrail Space, Habitrail Safari and Habitrail Playground none of the tubes are the exact same length as the main units and so don't join up properly. The tubes do bend slightly to make it easier, but there are never enough small connecting t shapes or elbows for the easiest layout. And as Acorn is a robo he can only do certain layouts. He can only do gentle slopes, and elbows. The t connectors are only useful on the flat (he can't use them toclimp into anything above) and the cubes use is very limited. He just doesn't have the leg length to get anywhere without careful planning.

Cleaning takes a couple of hours, putting it together from pieces can take 5-6 hours! And that's with a degree in engineering, so in theory I should be pretty good at working it all out, lol :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Nicky09

That is an amazing cage very space age what a lucky hamster. Good luck with the cleaning though I thought Theas would be bad but I could never clean that.


----------



## srhdufe

Lady Sol said:


> I put Acorn in his playpen (once I've caught him :laugh


How on earth do you manage to catch him when he's in there?? hmy:


----------



## Flissy

srhdufe said:


> How on earth do you manage to catch him when he's in there?? hmy:


How do you find him


----------

